# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Party Time. Excellent.

## TheFridge

<p>The Ubuntu community has had a long tradition of celebrating the release of a new version. Ubuntu users and Local Teams around the world have already started to plan the worldwide celebration of the release of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.</p>
<p>You can find parties on the <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties">Release Party</a> wiki page. If you want to organize your own party, then feel free to use the wiki page to coordinate your efforts. If you use <a >flickr</a>, then please tag your photos with the “ubuntu” tag so that it will show up on our sidebar.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## isotonic

I'm surprised there are hardly any offerings in the UK...one in Hull I think.

I would of thought they'd lay out a big do in London!!!

Isn't the firm Canonical registered here!?!

----------


## az

I expect I will be at the Montreal party!

----------

